# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Que especie de Ctenochaetus é esta?

## Vasco Santos

Que especie de Ctenochaetus é esta?

Eu diria que é um Striatus mas ele é escuro!  :Admirado:  







 :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

é um Ctenochaetus striatus.

Podes ver um pouco mais aqui.

http://www.reefland.com/rho/0305/cover3.php

Brian

----------


## Vasco Santos

Obrigado Brian.  :Pracima:

----------

